# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) >  Τελικά μη πραγματοποιήσιμα σχέδια και προγραμματισμοί ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών

## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα, 
καταρχάς συγγνώμη για τον παράξενο τίτλο ... Δυστυχώς, δεν μπόρεσα να σκεφτώ κάποιον καλύτερο που να ταιριάζει με το θέμα  :Surprised: ops: 
Μετακομίζοντας αυτές τις εβδομάδες, ανακάλυψα ξανά ένα κουτάκι με αποκόμματα εφημερίδων από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 90, τότε που όλες οι εταιρείες πιστεύανε, ότι δεν υπάρχει τέλος στην ανάπτυξη και στα κέρδη τους.  
Μετά από δέκα και πλέον χρόνια, τα βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα και σκέφτηκα να παραθέσω μερικά εδώ, μήπως και ενδιαφέρουν και κάποιον άλλον. Αφορούν εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται ακόμη, για αυτό αποφάσισα να το βάλω εδώ και όχι στα ιστορικά. 
Για μερικούς μερικά πράγματα ίσως είναι καινούργια, για άλλους θα είναι σίγουρα ήδη γνωστά  :Wink:  
*Athener Zeitung 31.07.98* 
Strintzis Lines:
Φήμη ότι εξαγόρασε την Agapitos Express Ferries. 
*Το* *Βήμα* *16**.04.99*

ΑΝΕΚ:
Ήδη ναυπηγούνται δύο νέα συμβατικά στα ναυπηγεία HDW και SCE (Ιταλία). Παράδοση το Μάιο του 2001. Θα αντικαταστήσουν τα Ελ. Βενιζέλος και Σοφοκλής Β. στη γραμμή της Τεργέστης, τα οποία θα αλλάξουν σε εσωτερικές γραμμές.  
Τι απέγιναν αυτά;;; 
*Το* *Βήμα** 22.04.99* 
ΑΝΕΚ:
Από το 2000 δραστηριοποίηση στη Βαλτική.
Από το 2001 νέα γραμμή Γένοβα - Κορσική/Σαρδηνία.
Συζήτηση για αγορά 4 ταχύπλων τύπου Corsaire και άλλων 3 Ιταλικής κατασκευής, κυρίως για τις γραμμές της Κρήτης. 
*Το Βήμα 12.11.99* 
Minoan Flying Dolphins:
Σχεδόν σίγουρη η εξαγορά της εταιρείας Περιμένη, που δραστηριοποιείται με τέσσερα πλοία στις γραμμές Ιταλία - Τουρκία και Ιταλία - Αλβανία.  
Ποια εταιρεία είναι αυτή; 
*Το Βήμα 16.11.99* 
Νέοι στόχοι στο εξωτερικό. 
Minoan Flying Dolphins:
Νέες γραμμές προς Τουρκία 
Strintzis Lines:
Μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για γραμμές Ισπανίας και Σαρδηνίας. 
Superfast Ferries:
Επανέναρξη της γραμμής μεταξύ Βόλου - Συρίας! 
*Athener Zeitung 17.03.00* 
ΔΑΝΕ:
Νέα γραμμή μεταξύ Θεσσαλονίκης και Κουσάντασι, μέσω Σάμου με κατάληξη στη Ρόδο. 
MCM Lines:
Από το Μάιο νέα γραμμή μεταξύ Θεσσαλονίκης και Σμύρνης. 
Η εταιρεία σκοπεύει μέχρι το 2002 να ναυπηγήσει 4 ακόμα συμβατικά και 7 καταμαράν!!! 
*Athener Zeitung 21.04.00* 
ΑΝΕΚ:
Αναφορά για δρομολόγηση του Κρήτη 5, ναυπηγούμενου στη Mitsubishi Heavy Industries και των Κρήτη 3 & 4, ναυπηγούμενων στα Ολλανδικά ναυπηγεία Vossen.  
Αυτά τα πλοία πρέπει να βρίσκοταν ήδη στο στάδιο της κατασκευής!!! Τι απέγιναν; 
GA Ferries:
Ναυπήγηση των ¶νθη-Μαρίνα και Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου στα ναυπηγεία Aker. 
Παράδοση το 2001 και 2002 αντίστοιχα!!! 
*Athener Zeitung 02.06.00* 
Strintzis Lines:
Νέα γραμμή μεταξύ Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Πάτρα-Ηράκλειο με το Blue Galaxy ή Blue Island!

----------


## sea_serenade

> *Το Βήμα 12.11.99* 
> Minoan Flying Dolphins:
> Σχεδόν σίγουρη η εξαγορά της εταιρείας Περιμένη, που δραστηριοποιείται με τέσσερα πλοία στις γραμμές Ιταλία - Τουρκία και Ιταλία - Αλβανία.  
> Ποια εταιρεία είναι αυτή;


Η εταιρία της οικογένειας Περιμένη ήταν η Illyria Lines (και έχω την εντύπωση πως είχε να κάνει και με την ANATOLIA FERRIES) που δραστηριοποιούταν μεταξύ λιμανιών της Ιταλίας, της Αλβανίας και της Τουρκίας. Της ανήκαν τα πλοία ILLYRIA, EPHESUS, TIRANA & JUPITER.

PS: Σε ότι αφορά την ANATOLIA FERRIES και το JUPITER, το μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξη!!!

----------


## xara

> Strintzis Lines:
> Νέα γραμμή μεταξύ Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Πάτρα-Ηράκλειο με το Blue Galaxy ή Blue Island!


Αυτή η γραμμή, με προέκταση στην Ανκόνα, λειτούργησε, πολύ λίγο, με το αξέχαστο, υπέροχο *Island*, του καπτα Μάκη Στανίστα...

----------


## heraklion

> Αυτή η γραμμή, με προέκταση στην Ανκόνα, λειτούργησε, πολύ λίγο, με το αξέχαστο, υπέροχο *Island*, του καπτα Μάκη Στανίστα...


 :Surprised: Λειτούργησε αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου του 2000??? :Confused: 
Γιατί θυμάμαι αυτή την περίοδο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου που ήμουνα πάνω στον Καζαντζάκη ένα blue ferries αλλά δεν ήξερα για ποιόν λόγο ήταν εκεί.:roll:

----------


## aegina

Kalimera sto forum, ta ploia tis GA FERRIES ta xeroume ws NISSOS XIOS & NISSOS MYKONOS! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gtogias

> Kalimera sto forum, ta ploia tis GA FERRIES ta xeroume ws NISSOS XIOS & NISSOS MYKONOS!


Και τι σχέση έχουν με τα ναυπηγεία Aker?

----------


## aegina

Stin arxiki symfonia itan na kataskeuastoun ekei,min ksexnas oti i DELTA ta exei sxediasei, opou einai Finlandiki etaireia,kai ti epoxi ekeinei i &Aring;KER agorase ta naupigeia sti RAUMA tis finlandias.

----------


## gtogias

> Stin arxiki symfonia itan na kataskeuastoun ekei,min ksexnas oti i DELTA ta exei sxediasei, opou einai Finlandiki etaireia,kai ti epoxi ekeinei i &Aring;KER agorase ta naupigeia sti RAUMA tis finlandias.



Δηλαδή οι Στριντζαίοι αγόρασαν από τον Αγούδημο τα δικαιώματα για δύο νέες ναυπηγήσεις και τα μετέφεραν στον Σκαραμαγκά? Χωρίς να γνωρίζω τόσες πολλές λεπτομέρειες απλώς μου φαίνεται δύσκολο μιας και δεν ταιριάζει ούτε με το επιχειρηματικό προφίλ της GA Ferries (μετασκευές πλοίων κάποιων ετών) ούτε με το προφίλ των Στριντζαίων και της μεταγενέστερης Blue Star.

----------


## aegina

To mono pou kserw einai oti i symfonia me ta naupigeia xalase twra an i DELTA ta poulise pio meta sti HELLENIC auto einai pi8ano.

----------


## agnostos

> *Athener Zeitung 21.04.00* 
> ΑΝΕΚ:
> Αναφορά για δρομολόγηση του Κρήτη 5, ναυπηγούμενου στη Mitsubishi Heavy Industries και των Κρήτη 3 & 4, ναυπηγούμενων στα Ολλανδικά ναυπηγεία Vossen.  
> Αυτά τα πλοία πρέπει να βρίσκοταν ήδη στο στάδιο της κατασκευής!!! Τι απέγιναν;


Τα αναφερόμενα ως κρήτη 3 & 4 πρέπει να είναι τα σημερινά olympic champion και hellenic (olympic) spirit...

Ακομα είχε ανακοινωθει και η αγορα των Raibow Love και Raibow Bell αλλα ακυρωθηκε λογω οικονομικων προβληματων...

----------


## a.molos

Καλησπέρα σας ! Σήμερα θα πάμε δέκα χρόνια πίσω, την χρυσή εποχή του Ελληνικού χρηματιστηρίου, τότε που οι δείκτες εκτινάσοταν σαν το διαστημικό λεωφορείο, η αισιοδοξία και οι ευσεβείς (οικονομικοί)ποθοι ξεχείλιζαν, ενώ η νέα τάξη των γιάπηδων και των νεόπλουτων του Χ.Α.Α εκανε αισθητή την παρουσία της σχεδόν σε κάθε κοινωνική εκδήλωση. Τότε λοιπόν που οι συναλλαγές γινόταν ακόμη με τις αξέχαστες δραχμούλες μας, έκανε την εμφάνιση της μια νέα ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία με έδρα την όμορφη Θεσσαλονίκη. Ονμαζόταν ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ & ΒΟΡΕΙΟΥ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ Α.Ε η M.C.M Lines στα ευρωπαικά !
Η εταιρεία αυτή με καταχωρίσεις που έκανε σε οικονομικές εφημερίδες, εξέθετε τα μεγαλόπνοα και υπερ-φιλόδοξα (κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη ) σχέδια της, τα οποία βασίστηκαν πάνω σε μελέτες και έρευνες απο ειδικούς επί των ναυτιλιακών, έιχαν βραχύ ορίζοντα πραγματοποίησης, καθώς ήδη έτρεχε το επενδυτικό σχέδιο και το μόνο που ζητούσαν ήταν χρήματα. Ολα τα άλλα είχαν σχεδιασθεί και κανονισθεί με οργανογράμματα και στατιστικές που δεν άφηναν και πολλά περιθώρια αμφισβήτησης.
Στα χαρτιά όμως ! Γιατί στην πράξη δεν έγινε τίποτα ! Και ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να μάθω τους βασικούς μετόχους της εταιρείας (αν και υποψίες έχω για κάποια πρόσωπα) ή τι έγιναν τα χρήματα που  είχαν μαζευτεί, οι παραγγελίες που είχαν δοθεί (?) τα γραφεία που είχαν ανοιχθεί. Σας παραθέτω σελίδες απο το ενημερωτικό φυλλάδιο που έχω στα χέρια μου και καλώ όποιον έχει οποιαδήποτε επιπλέον πληροφορία να μας την δώσει.

----------


## a.molos

Στη συνέχεια θα δείτε μερικές ακόμη σελίδες, με τα σχέδια των ανθρώπων της εταιρείας για τα πλοία και τα δρομολόγια που προγραμματίζουν.

----------


## giorgos_249

*΄Δε νομίζω όμως να γίνουν τα παραπάνω δρομολόγια έτσι δεν είναι;*

----------


## El Greco

kala, iparxi periptosi ayta pou grafane na ta pistevane kai olas???

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτοί όχι... Αλλά κάποιοι που δεν ήξεραν σίγουρα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noulos

ΚΑΛΑ, ΠΡΩΤΑΠΡΙΛΙΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΤΕΙ; :lol:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Στα μη πραγματοποιημενα σχεδια της ΔΑΝΕ, ειναι και το παρακατω σκιτσο απο πλοιο, που θα φτιαχνοταν στα Finnyards. To project, εχει ημερομηνια 25-9-1995. 

Aναλυτικοτερα, ηταν βασισμενο πανω στο σχεδιο του Kalliste.
(Reference vessel for the standard of interior design, materials not specified in this specification, complexity and workmanship, is M/S Kalliste)

Τα χαρακτηριστικα του ηταν:
Μηκος (Ολικο): 170,30m
Μηκος (Μεταξυ καθετων): 160,10m
Πλατος: 25,50m
Βυθισμα: 6,70m
Yψος Κυριου Γκαραζ (Deck 3): 4,5m 
Yψος Aνω Γκαραζ (Deck 5): 4,5m  
Γραμμικα Μετρα: 1.400m (Kυριο & Ανω Γκαραζ)+ 370m (Tank Top & Deck 2)
DW: 4.100
Bow Thrusters: 2 (2x1.000Kw-Total 2.000Kw) (2.723 BHP)
Επιβατες: 1500
Kαμπινες: 212 (552 κρεβατια)
Πληρωμα: 100 ατομα
Καταστρωματα: 10

LR + 100 A1 "Vehicle And Passenger Ferry", +LMC, UMS

Kυριες Μηχανες 4xW&#228;rtsil&#228; 12V46 (4x11700Kw@500RPM-Total 42.840Kw) (58.335 BHP)
Ταχυτητα: 28 κομβοι (85% ΜCR)
DANE Newbuild-1995.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Στα μη πραγματοποιημενα σχεδια της ΔΑΝΕ, ειναι και το παρακατω σκιτσο απο πλοιο, που θα φτιαχνοταν στα Finnyards. To project, εχει ημερομηνια 25-9-1995. 
> 
> Aναλυτικοτερα, ηταν βασισμενο πανω στο σχεδιο του Kalliste.
> (Reference vessel for the standard of interior design, materials not specified in this specification, complexity and workmanship, is M/S Kalliste)
> 
> Τα χαρακτηριστικα του ηταν:
> Μηκος (Ολικο): 170,30m
> Μηκος (Μεταξυ καθετων): 160,10m
> Πλατος: 25,50m
> ...


 
Κρίμα....θα γινόταν ωραίο πλοίο.... :Sad: ...
Και ΑΣΠΡΟ.....:wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία!




> Στα μη πραγματοποιημενα σχεδια της ΔΑΝΕ, ειναι και το παρακατω σκιτσο απο πλοιο, που θα φτιαχνοταν στα Finnyards. To project, εχει ημερομηνια 25-9-1995. 
> 
> Aναλυτικοτερα, ηταν βασισμενο πανω στο σχεδιο του Kalliste.
> (Reference vessel for the standard of interior design, materials not specified in this specification, complexity and workmanship, is M/S Kalliste)
> 
> Τα χαρακτηριστικα του ηταν:
> Μηκος (Ολικο): 170,30m
> Μηκος (Μεταξυ καθετων): 160,10m
> Πλατος: 25,50m
> ...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Στα μη πραγματοποιημενα σχεδια της ΔΑΝΕ, ειναι και το παρακατω σκιτσο απο πλοιο, που θα φτιαχνοταν στα Finnyards. To project, εχει ημερομηνια 25-9-1995. 
> 
> Aναλυτικοτερα, ηταν βασισμενο πανω στο σχεδιο του Kalliste.
> (Reference vessel for the standard of interior design, materials not specified in this specification, complexity and workmanship, is M/S Kalliste)
> 
> Τα χαρακτηριστικα του ηταν:
> Μηκος (Ολικο): 170,30m
> Μηκος (Μεταξυ καθετων): 160,10m
> Πλατος: 25,50m
> ...



Koυκλί θα γινόταν!Κρίμα...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Koυκλί θα γινόταν!Κρίμα...


Δεν αμφιβαλω... Ειδικα αμα ειχε και το καταλληλο ονομα....
Κοιτα εδω π.χ.   :Cool: :lol: :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

> Στα μη πραγματοποιημενα σχεδια της ΔΑΝΕ, ειναι και το παρακατω σκιτσο απο πλοιο, που θα φτιαχνοταν στα Finnyards. To project, εχει ημερομηνια 25-9-1995. 
> 
> Aναλυτικοτερα, ηταν βασισμενο πανω στο σχεδιο του Kalliste.
> (Reference vessel for the standard of interior design, materials not specified in this specification, complexity and workmanship, is M/S Kalliste)
> 
> Τα χαρακτηριστικα του ηταν:
> Μηκος (Ολικο): 170,30m
> Μηκος (Μεταξυ καθετων): 160,10m
> Πλατος: 25,50m
> ...


Εντυπωσιακό. 
Η απορία μου είναι αν ήταν ρεαλιστικά τέτοιου είδους σχέδια ή απλώς αποτέλεσμα της χρηματιστηριακής ευφορίας της εποχής. Το μετέπειτα βούλιαγμα της ΔΑΝΕ είχε να κάνει μάλλον με κακοδιαχείριση.

----------

